# Girlfriend moving to Manc: Where to!?



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2005)

She's just graduated from uni and got a job in central Manchester. She's looking for somewhere to live from January.

Needs to be close to public transport links, and preferrably not too far from the centre. I've suggested Chorlton, Didsbury and Withington. Anywhere else she could try? Rent up to around £60 a week. She'd also like to share with two or so people, as she doesn't know anyone there!

We're going to have a look around on Saturday.

Thanks for help in advance


----------



## chriswill (Nov 22, 2005)

Any of the areas you mention are good, although Didsbury might cost a little more.

Fallowfield is also a good area to think about.  Very centrel student area with accomadation aplenty.


There is also the glorious Salford but that may be a little far out.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, she wants to avoid student-land if she can. That's why I never mentioned Fallowfield. Although Didsbury has its fair share of students.

Also, her parents have banned her from living in Salford, 'cos her Dad used to work there when it was uber-rough, apparently (someone told me it's getting better now?).


----------



## veracity (Nov 22, 2005)

If she wants to completely avoid student land then most of south Manc is no go! Withington is also a big student area as well as Fallowfield.

Didsbury is pretty pricey (although West Didsbury is a bit cheaper and literally only a couple of minutes walk away).

If your girlfriend is looking for house share register with a few agencies-there are loads round here, ones that spring to mind are Rivershill and Opal but there are many more. There are also quite a few websites where houseshares are advertised. Also buy the Manchester Evening News - there is a big property section in there with a houseshare column as well.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## chriswill (Nov 22, 2005)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Well, she wants to avoid student-land if she can. That's why I never mentioned Fallowfield. Although Didsbury has its fair share of students.
> 
> Also, her parents have banned her from living in Salford, 'cos her Dad used to work there when it was uber-rough, apparently (someone told me it's getting better now?).




 

Its not that bad


----------



## mauvais (Nov 22, 2005)

snuffyzee said:
			
		

> Withington is also a big student area as well as Fallowfield.


I live there and I'd say it's about 50/50 or less; the houses all around ours are families, bar one with students. The pubs in Withington and towards Didsbury (forgot the names but the Red Lion's one) are mostly full of locals rather than students, and the same applies to the shops anywhere past the big Sainsburys. Dunno about Didsbury because I never have any reason to go that far.


----------



## Cambazola (Nov 22, 2005)

West Didsbury should have something to offer at £60 a week, and I'd say it's a nicer place than Didsbury itself, which has ascended up its own arse. Chorlton is nice too, although may be getting a bit expensive. 

There are parts of Salford that are ok, or so I'm told, and much of it is due for redevelopment in the next couple of years. Fallowfield is pure studentville.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 23, 2005)

Fallowfield is a no go if she wants to avoid students. Lived there myself for a few years and while it was fun there were too many ra-ra's who couldn't handle their drink.

Withington is not so bad though. A lot less students and the rent isn't so bad. To be honest I can't see you finding anywhere half decent in Didsbury or Chorlton for £240 a month, though you might get lucky with a housesharing with someone who's just looking to cover their mortgage.

Next place I'm gonna be moving to is Hulme. It's seems to have an undeserved 'reputation' probably because of it's closeish proximity to Moss Side but I've been hassled in the street in pretty much every place in South Manchester but Hulme. The place I'm gonna be moving in (my gf's) is a really tidy spacious apartment on Stretford Rd just near the Arch Bar (which is one of my favourite places). Should take a look round there. Two minutes walk to the Oxford Rd/Castlefield/City Centre/Deansgate at half the rent of similar properties in those places. Loads of pubs and bars, multi-cultural with a great community spirit plus there's very few students and no ra-ra's.


----------



## veracity (Nov 23, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Next place I'm gonna be moving to is Hulme. It's seems to have an undeserved 'reputation' probably because of it's closeish proximity to Moss Side but I've been hassled in the street in pretty much every place in South Manchester but Hulme. The place I'm gonna be moving in (my gf's) is a really tidy spacious apartment on Stretford Rd just near the Arch Bar (which is one of my favourite places). Should take a look round there. Two minutes walk to the Oxford Rd/Castlefield/City Centre/Deansgate at half the rent of similar properties in those places. Loads of pubs and bars, multi-cultural with a great community spirit plus there's very few students and no ra-ra's.



I think Hulme has really come up in the last few years; you say it has a reputation but in reality it's no worse than much of south Manchester. I really like the community spririt there and would move there myself if it wasn't just a bit too far to travel to work every day. With all the redevelopment that's happened in Hulme there are some very nice relatively new build properties available there. The Arch is a pretty good place as well.


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 23, 2005)

Chorlton is fucken ace.


that.is.all


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2005)

Salford's better.

THIS is all.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Nov 23, 2005)

its grim  oop north


----------



## chriswill (Nov 23, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Salford's better.
> 
> THIS is all.




Yeah.

Salford would have Chorlton in a fight.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 24, 2005)

Salford's cock o' the fifth year, and Chorlton is well getting yearsty beats.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

what in the name of suffering fuck are 'yearst beats'?


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 24, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Salford would have Chorlton in a fight.



*waves 'not-in-my-name' placard*

we're lovers not fighters ya see


----------



## Wookey (Nov 24, 2005)

> what in the name of suffering fuck are 'yearst beats'?



Yearsty beats - they are what you get in the first year of High School, when the older years would gather at one end of the yard and charge the first years, usually in an attempt to make them shit themselves and scatter. But if they caught you they would punch the fuck out of you, and they could because that was their duty and your comeuppance for being a lowly yearsty.

Happened every year, but obviously each individual only got beats once, before it was their turn at the start of next term to dish them out.

I think it was a power thing.  

I remember telling my mum about it, and she said: 'They never still do that they, giving yearsty beats was our thing!?'

So it must have been going on round here for 40 years or more...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 24, 2005)

eye
than
kew


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2005)

If my girlfriend moved to Salford, would she be subject to a beating by all the older residents for being a lowly newbsty?  

Thanks for the all the advice...and anecdotes. Off to have a look round on Saturday. See what takes her fancy. (I reckon she's a lover not a fighter, too   ).


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 25, 2005)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> If my girlfriend moved to Salford, would she be subject to a beating by all the older residents for being a lowly newbsty?
> 
> Thanks for the all the advice...and anecdotes. Off to have a look round on Saturday. See what takes her fancy. (I reckon she's a lover not a fighter, too   ).




come to sunny chorlton - have a pint in the Horse and jockey and go for a walk through the very beautiful Chorlton Water Park by the Mersey.... 


case.closed.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 26, 2005)

im in longsight

big up the longsight massivvvve

(( i had to do that, cos no other fucker would*))





*once you know the crack dealers by first name, its not so bad


----------



## Alf Klein (Nov 27, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> come to sunny chorlton - have a pint in the Horse and jockey and go for a walk through the very beautiful Chorlton Water Park by the Mersey....
> 
> 
> case.closed.



The jockey is a dump and full of young people


----------



## Sorry. (Nov 30, 2005)

if she wants to avoid students, she should live somewhere they're scared to go. Like Kidda did


----------



## misskitten (Nov 30, 2005)

Didsbury v Salford

Didsbury - over-priced, up its bottom and keeps you from the city (where the fun really is)
Salford - cheap and cheerful and no less safe IMO - gets your ass into the city cos theres not a whole lot going on after dark...

No contest!!!

ps i would try www.easyroommate.com - not easy as in Easy - easy as in easy! this is where i found all my housemates and they are great


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 30, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Yearsty beats - they are what you get in the first year of High School, when the older years would gather at one end of the yard and charge the first years, usually in an attempt to make them shit themselves and scatter. But if they caught you they would punch the fuck out of you, and they could because that was their duty and your comeuppance for being a lowly yearsty.
> 
> Happened every year, but obviously each individual only got beats once, before it was their turn at the start of next term to dish them out.
> 
> ...


Blimey, we didn't do that at my school!    

Which school d'you go to Wookey?  I went to Winton and then Wardley (aka Worsley Wardley), you must have gone somewhere else local?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 30, 2005)

Another vote for Hulme - only 'cos I live there, like, so it must be good! 

New builds might be okay for renting, but double check if you're buying, there have been lots of problems with the new developments in terms of loads of post-completion snagging and problems with stuff like French windows, flooring etc.

I think Hulme's quite safe, I have no problem (even as a girly) walking home by myself late at night/early hours of morning from city centre, although a handful of neighbours have been mugged in the past three years.  You just need to keep your wits about you and avoid any dodgy scenarios.

It's conveniently close to city centre, walking distance if you're energetically inclined, lots of regular buses if you're lazier.  Big supermarket (Asda) nearby, although Eighth Day and the Fruit and Veg van (Oxford Road) are walking distance and Unicorn wholefood supermarket/Barbakan deli are a short bus ride away in Chorlton.

As well as Arch Bar, there's Afewe on Jackson Crescent, which is a great local pub with live music jam session on Thursday nights (and I cook once every six weeks for the People's Kitchen which is on Tuesday nights in the back room), there's also Kim By The Sea at Homes for Change (aka the Yellowbricks) opposite the garden centre.  They have some good music and events nights there, but service is quite tardy and crap.  There's also the Junction, another local pub across the road.

Oh, and check out Buzz Rocks, it's a takeaway van in front of the market hall near Asda - the guy is a local institution, he cooks up the best jamaican chicken rice and peas and dumplings and plaintains and curries and stuff.


----------



## Cambazola (Nov 30, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Oh, and check out Buzz Rocks, it's a takeaway van in front of the market hall near Asda - the guy is a local institution, he cooks up the best jamaican chicken rice and peas and dumplings and plaintains and curries and stuff.



I wondered where he'd got to! I used to buy lunch from him when he was near the Junction, then he disappeared. Great food.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 2, 2005)

Cambazola said:
			
		

> There are parts of Salford that are ok, or so I'm told, and much of it is due for redevelopment in the next couple of years....



...courtesy of the RAF and carpet-bombing 

It would get rid of the scrotes at least, which is always a good thing


----------



## Kidda (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> if she wants to avoid students, she should live somewhere they're scared to go. Like Kidda did



apparently the fear only started after id moved here

  

((longsight rude boys))

((mr magoo who sells crack from number 2))

((scaredy cat students))


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 5, 2005)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> The jockey is a dump and full of young people



you know why its called the horse and jockey?

toilets stink of horsepiss and ye need to be a jockey to get in the door....

ye can have that one....


----------



## handy1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Having grown up in Hulme,i still find it wierd hearing people say the Arch bar.Everyone knows its the Red Admiral.

Or should i move on?  



              H


----------

